# short term/ temp insurance



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone ever done this?

where did you get it from etc.

want to insure a car for 3 days for a trip to santa pod on the 19th of this month.

found on temp cover that it would cost me just over £60 for the 3 days fully comp.

didnt think this was too bad since i will only be 21 (on the 16th) but does anyone know anyone cheaper?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Is it your car or are you borrowing someone's?

It may be cheaper to add yourself as a named driver to the owner's policy if you are borrowing a car.

Alternatively might be worth comparing the cost on www.dayinsure.com


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I used day insure for two days worked out at £25 a day was very good imo.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks shiny, yes it's my car that spends most of the time SORN but I have decided to take it to pod for more space as there's lots of us going


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Dayinsure want £70 for ONE day so the quote I got for £60.23 for all three days seems incredibly reasonable


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you going to tax and then SORN three days later then?


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes that's the plan, although I am looking now at insuring it permanently and taking my colt off the road for a bit


----------



## s8gynwa (Aug 11, 2011)

I've used tempcover, good prices imo. Increasing your voluntary excess can decrease the cost aswell


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Beware that short term insurers will not cater for modified cars..


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

It's not modified..


----------

